# Creepy Tree



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Creepy Tree pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket
This was made using big cardboard tubes, paper macheing them, and then adding faces. I put in alot of small faces that you really have to look for, along with probabbly alot I never even intended to put in. I then coverd the entire thing in snot rag mache, and then painted it. The 2 old man faces in the tree are old wood carvings I found.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really good Tyler


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

those would e really cool if they housed your lighting, or even if you use them to cast a shadow on your house... just throwing ideas at you, either way they-re awesome.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Good Job bud! That's one intimidating tree! How tall is it?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, each tube was about 3 1/2. So thats 7ft, plus the top branches, hmmm, guessing around 9ft maybe????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty nice!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it a lot! Defiantly gonna freak people out!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

indeed, a very creepy tree. good work.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Great job! When I see cool stuff like this it makes me think I REALLY have to start making my own props. Awesome stuff, But where the heck do you store something that big?! :jol:


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats sick! The creativity on this forum never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! Welp, it is in 2 peices, for easy storage, haha. I havent attached em together yet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creepy tree! awesome work!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent job tyler!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job ty


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh wow... what a neat take on a haunted tree! I can't wait to see it in its final debut under night time lighting. The shadows of the faces will really be creepy!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

You did an excellent job on this one.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

okay that is cool! Man you are a busy little bee! If onli i could do half as much as you have done lately! Nice work!


----------

